# New favorite brush!



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

A couple of weeks ago, Emma and I went to a dog show here and stopped by the vendors to do a bit of shopping. I splurged on a few Chris Christensen things including a wooden pin brush. I remembered it being mentioned here on SM and some members saying they really liked it. So I decided to try it out and let me tell you that I just LOVE it! Emma's hair is really fine and can tangle really easily - I really hate using a slicker to work through mats because I feel like I'm breaking and damaging the hair too much and I worry about the slicker hurting her in the process. The wooden pin brush is so much gentler on the hair and on her skin. The tangles and mats come apart so much more easily WITHOUT breaking a ton of hair. It literally glides through Emma's hair. :aktion033: I found it really great for Bailey's poodle hair too. It's definitely one of my very favorite brushes now!

I got the small bright blue one. The size is perfect and it comes in some other really fun colors. 









If you want to try it out, I saw it's available on Cherrybrook and of course on the Chris Christensen website.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I also think their brushes work through tangles easier than other brushes.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

I have one those brushes but not in the snazzy color you have. I love mine and bought a new one for Carley's arrival!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Is it smaller than the Madan brush? Dewey is still tangling, I'll have to try it.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for posting this, Nida..I have one CC brush I use that I love..and I may get this one, too..I think Sandi uses the wooden pin brush for Kitzel and Lisi..:wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

vjw said:


> I also think their brushes work through tangles easier than other brushes.


Yes, definitely! I wish I had found it sooner. I think I damaged Emma's hair trying to work out mats with slickers. 



puppydoll said:


> I have one those brushes but not in the snazzy color you have. I love mine and bought a new one for Carley's arrival!


I have to admit the snazzy colors are my favorite part  hehe! They had run out of the pink and purple at the vendor stall I got this from...but the bright blue is fun too!


----------



## stapod (Jul 30, 2012)

I have one in purple and absolutely love it. It's the fusion series so it's static free too. They come in 2 sizes. I have the pocket size. It's probably 1/2 the size of the madan. I'd imagine the other size would be the same as the madan. 

I also love their spectrum 10 hydro pac conditioner. Flurry has a really fine coat & tangles so easily. When I use this stuff, I can get away with combing her every other day which is much less wear on a fine coat.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Mine is wooden....(said in an Eeyore voice from Winnie the Pooh)...LOL


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

This brush is magic! Nida, thanks for getting me to buy this. 

I love love love it for Gustave's hair. It untangles everything like magic.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I gathered my brushes and a ruler and I have:

5 1/2 inch CC wooden Little Wonder brush. I use it every time I groom on the face and feet.

8 1/2 inch CC pink brush which is actually 9 inches long. It's longer, wider, and heavier than my 8 inch pink Madan brush. I'm now thinking I might like the CC brush which is a little smaller for Karli because she weighs about six pounds. I still prefer the larger CC over the Madan.

Don't forget that the CC combs are awesome too! 


Joy

Disclaimer: I do not work for CC nor any other company which sells grooming supplies. B)


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow, I've had that brush for years and never use it. Maybe I will dig it out and try it on their legs, that's the only place they get mats. Mine is brown. I don't think they came in colors when I got mine.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Chris Christensen himself gave me this brush as a gift at a dog show! He recommended using it as the initial brush-through and then follow-up with a pin brush to finish. That is how I generally use it  It's a nice brush! If I could only have ONE brush, I'd still pick a metal pin brush (like Madan) but it's great to use in combo. Also, if your dog is very sensitive about being brushed, this wooden one is GREAT because it's extremely gentle on the skin- like a massage. Glad you have good luck with it, Nida!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> Is it smaller than the Madan brush? Dewey is still tangling, I'll have to try it.


I have a small Madan and this wooden pin brush is also the small size...I think they are roughly about the same size. If you have the standard sized Madan, then this is definitely smaller.



aprilb said:


> Thanks for posting this, Nida..I have one CC brush I use that I love..and I may get this one, too..I think Sandi uses the wooden pin brush for Kitzel and Lisi..:wub:


I hope this brush works well for you, April! Let me know if you like it!



stapod said:


> I have one in purple and absolutely love it. It's the fusion series so it's static free too. They come in 2 sizes. I have the pocket size. It's probably 1/2 the size of the madan. I'd imagine the other size would be the same as the madan.
> 
> I also love their spectrum 10 hydro pac conditioner. Flurry has a really fine coat & tangles so easily. When I use this stuff, I can get away with combing her every other day which is much less wear on a fine coat.


Yes! Glad to know you love yours too! I think the small size is perfect for Maltese. I also use Spectrum 10 and love that too.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

puppydoll said:


> Mine is wooden....(said in an Eeyore voice from Winnie the Pooh)...LOL


haha! ah well, it does the same fabulous job, I'm sure!



eiksaa said:


> This brush is magic! Nida, thanks for getting me to buy this.
> 
> I love love love it for Gustave's hair. It untangles everything like magic.


So glad you like it, Aastha!



vjw said:


> I gathered my brushes and a ruler and I have:
> 
> 5 1/2 inch CC wooden Little Wonder brush. I use it every time I groom on the face and feet.
> 
> ...


I also bought the tiny CC brush and I absolutely love it! It works so well on Emma's face, legs, feet, tail, ears and I even use it for quick touch ups or take it with us if we're out all day. 

My next buy is going to be one of the CC gold series pin brushes and a comb!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I got one like that at Westminster - I think from Cherrybrook but it didn't work well on Tyler's hair and he didn't seem to like being brushed with it. He's really good about me brushing him with the Madans and using a steel comb on him. He luckily doesn't mat much in the t&c cut and my groomer always marvels at how knot and mat free he is.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> I got one like that at Westminster - I think from Cherrybrook but it didn't work well on Tyler's hair and he didn't seem to like being brushed with it. He's really good about me brushing him with the Madans and using a steel comb on him. He luckily doesn't mat much in the t&c cut and my groomer always marvels at how knot and mat free he is.


That's so interesting, Sue. Mieka has a mat free coat. She hardly mats! I didn't love the brush on her. It wasn't bad, but not the 'wow' factor like it is on Gustave's coat. I guess even the pin brush glides like butter through her coat, so the bar is high.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Interesting! I have a CC brush but it has metal bristles, they are too long and hard for my girls. There is a brush by #1 all systems. It is similar to my madden only smaller, I like it better.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

OMG! This brush is a miracle! I was at a dog show in Ventura and Chris Christensen actually recommended this brush for Franks coat. I didn't but it that day (had already dropped a small fortune at his booth) but I did at the next show. I was a bit skeptical because I have always used pin brushes. But this wooden bristle brush is amazing. It's a must have grooming essential for maltese coats!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes, this has been a favorite of mine for a while now. Love it!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Me too Nida. Love this pin brush. :thumbsup: Cathy turned me on to it at eukanuba.

Oh--I recently ordered the (((large round slicker))) from CC and OMG, I LOVE that thing for us. :thumbsup: doesn't poke like the little square one can. Makes those thicker coats really soft from a light brushing and after I run the slicker over Sammie, it has really cut down on time. My groomer recommended it for Maltese, she goes to the shows and it's good I can get her input. I don't have a mat problem, and he has puppy cut but it's so thick this brush is wonderful.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

This is great info................ its nice to know the opinions on diffrent brushes that are out there! I found that the Madden brush, its ok but the pins pop out on me :-0
So its good to know about the wooden brush by CC


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

lynda said:


> Wow, I've had that brush for years and never use it. Maybe I will dig it out and try it on their legs, that's the only place they get mats. Mine is brown. I don't think they came in colors when I got mine.


Do try it out again, Lynda! It depends on the coat type so you may not love it for your four, but for Emma's coat it really does work wonders! :aktion033:



hoaloha said:


> Chris Christensen himself gave me this brush as a gift at a dog show! He recommended using it as the initial brush-through and then follow-up with a pin brush to finish. That is how I generally use it  It's a nice brush! If I could only have ONE brush, I'd still pick a metal pin brush (like Madan) but it's great to use in combo. Also, if your dog is very sensitive about being brushed, this wooden one is GREAT because it's extremely gentle on the skin- like a massage. Glad you have good luck with it, Nida!


Wow, a gift from Chris Christensen himself? Wow cool is that! The way you described is exactly how I use it. I first brush with this, to take out the majority of the mats and tangles, and then follow up with a Madan. I do want to try the CC gold series pin brush though, so will get that next!



Snowbody said:


> I got one like that at Westminster - I think from Cherrybrook but it didn't work well on Tyler's hair and he didn't seem to like being brushed with it. He's really good about me brushing him with the Madans and using a steel comb on him. He luckily doesn't mat much in the t&c cut and my groomer always marvels at how knot and mat free he is.


You're so lucky that Tyler doesn't mat much! Emma is usually mats galore BUT I think it may be due to her going through a coat change?? Or maybe it's that she's just a wild puppy and gets mats from playing and running around? In any case, this brush works well for her type of coat. 



eiksaa said:


> That's so interesting, Sue. Mieka has a mat free coat. She hardly mats! I didn't love the brush on her. It wasn't bad, but not the 'wow' factor like it is on Gustave's coat. I guess even the pin brush glides like butter through her coat, so the bar is high.


Wow, lucky!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> Interesting! I have a CC brush but it has metal bristles, they are too long and hard for my girls. There is a brush by #1 all systems. It is similar to my madden only smaller, I like it better.


Is the CC brush you have the gold series 27 mm pin brush? I have tried that one before...Carina lent it to me while I was babysitting a couple of her girls for her. Her Cherish has gorgeous, very thick, long hair and this brush was amazing for her...but a little too long and hard for Emma's type of hair, for sure. I do want to try the same brush in a 20mm though. I'll look at the #1 all systems brush too...can you post a link to the one you're referring to, if you don't mind? I am in search of the perfect pin brush as I do like my Madans (I have 4) but want to see if there's something I like better. 



pammy4501 said:


> OMG! This brush is a miracle! I was at a dog show in Ventura and Chris Christensen actually recommended this brush for Franks coat. I didn't but it that day (had already dropped a small fortune at his booth) but I did at the next show. I was a bit skeptical because I have always used pin brushes. But this wooden bristle brush is amazing. It's a must have grooming essential for maltese coats!


Right?? I love this brush!!! LOL on dropping a small fortune at the CC booth...I had to stop myself at a couple of brushes and a shampoo kit but there was sooo much other stuff I would have loved to get. I do have a long list of CC stuff I want to get next!



TLR said:


> Yes, this has been a favorite of mine for a while now. Love it!!!


Oh that's great! I know how amazing you are at grooming Ben so if I had known this brush is your fav, I would have run out and bought it a long time ago!



SammieMom said:


> Me too Nida. Love this pin brush. :thumbsup: Cathy turned me on to it at eukanuba.
> 
> Oh--I recently ordered the (((large round slicker))) from CC and OMG, I LOVE that thing for us. :thumbsup: doesn't poke like the little square one can. Makes those thicker coats really soft from a light brushing and after I run the slicker over Sammie, it has really cut down on time. My groomer recommended it for Maltese, she goes to the shows and it's good I can get her input. I don't have a mat problem, and he has puppy cut but it's so thick this brush is wonderful.


Cathy's always in the know of the best grooming stuff out there! You know Kandis, I have been looking at that big round CC slicker because a poodle owner told me recently how much she loves that brush for her dogs. I thought it would be great for Bailey but didn't think it would work for Emma...you don't find it to be too big for Maltese? Interesting...I'll have to add it to my CC wish list!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Bailey&Me said:


> Is the CC brush you have the gold series 27 mm pin brush? I have tried that one before...Carina lent it to me while I was babysitting a couple of her girls for her. Her Cherish has gorgeous, very thick, long hair and this brush was amazing for her...but a little too long and hard for Emma's type of hair, for sure. I do want to try the same brush in a 20mm though. I'll look at the #1 all systems brush too...can you post a link to the one you're referring to, if you don't mind? I am in search of the perfect pin brush as I do like my Madans (I have 4) but want to see if there's something I like better.


 My CC is a 27, doesn't say gold series on it though. 
The #1 All systems is the Black small 27. So the pins are virtually the same size as the CC (hadn't realized) it is a bit shorter in length, and the pins are much more malleable. Pin Brush | Slicker Brush | Metal Comb | #1 All Systems I do like this better than the Madden and other CC. but I still find the pins maybe still a bit too long, especially for little Penny. It is very good for the long areas, like tail, legs etc. to start, but I find myself mainly using the CC combs. 

I think with my next order I will pick up a wooden CC one too and see how it goes  I see the All systems has one too.


----------



## Susabell (Jun 5, 2013)

Bailey&Me said:


> The tangles and mats come apart so much more easily WITHOUT breaking a ton of hair. It literally glides through Emma's hair. :aktion033: I found it really great for


What brush do you use for the face and tail? This same one or a different one?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

maltese manica said:


> This is great info................ its nice to know the opinions on diffrent brushes that are out there! I found that the Madden brush, its ok but the pins pop out on me :-0
> So its good to know about the wooden brush by CC


I like my Madden brushes but I don't know if I LOVE them. I'm going to try the CC pin brush or maybe the Pure Paws one, and see if those work any better. 



silverhaven said:


> My CC is a 27, doesn't say gold series on it though.
> The #1 All systems is the Black small 27. So the pins are virtually the same size as the CC (hadn't realized) it is a bit shorter in length, and the pins are much more malleable. Pin Brush | Slicker Brush | Metal Comb | #1 All Systems I do like this better than the Madden and other CC. but I still find the pins maybe still a bit too long, especially for little Penny. It is very good for the long areas, like tail, legs etc. to start, but I find myself mainly using the CC combs.
> 
> I think with my next order I will pick up a wooden CC one too and see how it goes  I see the All systems has one too.


Thanks for the link, Maureen! I'll have to try this one out...looks really nice! Let me know what you think if you do try the wooden pin brush. 



Susabell said:


> What brush do you use for the face and tail? This same one or a different one?


Susan, I use the tiny CC brush for Emma's face, tail, legs and feet: Chris Christensen Original Series Little Wonder Pin Brush 20mm Carina recommended it. What do you use for Callie? Let me know what you think if you decide to try this one out.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

My CC is the 20mm Oblong Pin Brush 8 1/2" body length. After years, the pins went inside the cushion part so I pulled them out to make all the tongs the same length. I bought a new brush like this for Carley. She didn't need any silly tongs not the same length, LOL!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Bailey&Me said:


> Is the CC brush you have the gold series 27 mm pin brush? I have tried that one before...Carina lent it to me while I was babysitting a couple of her girls for her. Her Cherish has gorgeous, very thick, long hair and this brush was amazing for her...but a little too long and hard for Emma's type of hair, for sure. I do want to try the same brush in a 20mm though. I'll look at the #1 all systems brush too...can you post a link to the one you're referring to, if you don't mind? I am in search of the perfect pin brush as I do like my Madans (I have 4) but want to see if there's something I like better.
> 
> 
> Right?? I love this brush!!! LOL on dropping a small fortune at the CC booth...I had to stop myself at a couple of brushes and a shampoo kit but there was sooo much other stuff I would have loved to get. I do have a long list of CC stuff I want to get next!
> ...


Nida-that's same thing I thought and why I didn't get it for so long. When it came I thought they sent me wrong one, it is smaller in person. last time I was at groomer I told her about my CC brushes and the square little slicker (love it on feet) and my small size handled greyhound comb, and she held up the round one and said this is my go to for Maltese. But she sees matted dogs, so I wasn't sure, but ordered it anyway. She belongs to poodle rescue and has 2 herself. I didn't need a mat brush, mine have not matted I guess because they has shorter cuts and brush often. I just run round one over coat lightly, then the brass brush or comb just goes right through. I use it lightly, no hard pulling needed. Penny used to mat like Emma at that age. She would still have mats if I didn't brush her often mainly in tail. It's long..Sammie is just thick...I use the brass brush mainly on her. But like round one too. I want to try the madden pin one day.


----------



## Susabell (Jun 5, 2013)

Bailey&Me said:


> Susan, I use the tiny CC brush for Emma's face, tail, legs and feet: Chris Christensen Original Series Little Wonder Pin Brush 20mm Carina recommended it. What do you use for Callie? Let me know what you think if you decide to try this one out.


I use this one: Lil Pals brush

It was the smallest I could find. Callie HATES to be brushed. I do it everyday and she isn't getting much better about it :huh: I always hold the hair while brushing so it doesn't hurt her.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

It's hard to know what's work right for each dog, I've had good luck so far.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Susabell said:


> I use this one: Lil Pals brush
> 
> It was the smallest I could find. Callie HATES to be brushed. I do it everyday and she isn't getting much better about it :huh: I always hold the hair while brushing so it doesn't hurt her.


 I like that one too. Not sure it is great for their coats, but I do use it. :thumbsup:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Bailey&Me said:


> Susan, I use the tiny CC brush for Emma's face, tail, legs and feet: Chris Christensen Original Series Little Wonder Pin Brush 20mm Carina recommended it. What do you use for Callie? Let me know what you think if you decide to try this one out.


 That is the CC brush I have but the pins are 27. I think it is too hard, Lola won't let me use it at all. The #1 all systems much better for us.


----------



## Lilly_Toby (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for the great advice. I can't wait to try these brushes!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I just bought the oblong brush. It is due to arrive on Monday. I have pretty high expectations, based on rave revues. I will give you an honest review. The thing is, it doesn't LOOK like it would be a good tool. If I didn't have friends here who recommended it, I would not have taken the plunge. But, dear friends DID give it rave reviews. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I looooooove my wooden pin brush, we have the purple one since at the time i bought mine they were out of pink. Oh and if a pin breaks they will replace the broken pin or pins...i learned that from experience.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Sylie said:


> I just bought the oblong brush. It is due to arrive on Monday. I have pretty high expectations, based on rave revues. I will give you an honest review. The thing is, it doesn't LOOK like it would be a good tool. If I didn't have friends here who recommended it, I would not have taken the plunge. But, dear friends DID give it rave reviews. I can't wait to try it.


I hope it works for you, Sylvia! My experience is that I really like it but I'm not in love with it as a stand-alone brush. It is a very nice brush to have in our toolbox though and it can work wonders on certain coats as evidenced by other people's reviews 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Sylie said:


> I just bought the oblong brush. It is due to arrive on Monday. I have pretty high expectations, based on rave revues. I will give you an honest review. The thing is, it doesn't LOOK like it would be a good tool. If I didn't have friends here who recommended it, I would not have taken the plunge. But, dear friends DID give it rave reviews. I can't wait to try it.


I'm with you, Sylvia...I never would have thought to buy this on my own, but I remembered a couple of SM folks mentioning this brush so I bought it on a whim to try. So glad I did! I hope it works well for you. I think it really depends on coat type. Like Aastha said, she only loved it for Gustave's hair but not really for Mieka. For Emma's hair (silky, fine, mats easily) it works well. Let us know what you think when you try it out. 



mysugarbears said:


> I looooooove my wooden pin brush, we have the purple one since at the time i bought mine they were out of pink. Oh and if a pin breaks they will replace the broken pin or pins...i learned that from experience.


Thanks for the tip, Debbie...I will keep that in mind!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Thank you Nida for recommending this brush. I just got it yesterday and love it and so does Maggie. Her skin is very sensitive and she has never been a fan of being brushed until yesterday. She really seemed to enjoy the brushing for the first time in her life. I love it because it just glides through her hair so easily and it feels so great in my hand. Such a comfortable grip. I ordered mine from Cherrybrook.com. I got the small size in blue. I just searched for Chris Christensen Kool Colors Wood Pin Brush and it came right up. When I ordered it, there was a place where I could click that it was my first order and I got a 10% discount, so I saved $2.50 off the $25.00 price. I highly recommend this brush - it is well worth the investment.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

maggie's mommy said:


> Thank you Nida for recommending this brush. I just got it yesterday and love it and so does Maggie. Her skin is very sensitive and she has never been a fan of being brushed until yesterday. She really seemed to enjoy the brushing for the first time in her life. I love it because it just glides through her hair so easily and it feels so great in my hand. Such a comfortable grip. I ordered mine from Cherrybrook.com. I got the small size in blue. I just searched for Chris Christensen Kool Colors Wood Pin Brush and it came right up. When I ordered it, there was a place where I could click that it was my first order and I got a 10% discount, so I saved $2.50 off the $25.00 price. I highly recommend this brush - it is well worth the investment.


Pat, thanks for the follow up review! I am so glad you ordered the brush and liked it! You got the same one I have...small in blue...I love love love it. It's honestly made grooming so much easier for us. Glad you feel the same! I haven't ordered from Cherrybrook yet although there are a few things I'd like to get...thanks for the heads up about the 10% discount!


----------

